# Cliffs Landing Fish Fish Fish 4/22/08



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Launched at Cliffs Landing and went to Briar Creek---the Bass were hot-caught +/-14 and tagged four Bass-one grinnell. Caught a turtle and the grinnell. Brought two Bass-two Catfish and two bream home to eat.

http://groups.msn.com/basstracker66/shoebox.msnw


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Im glad you caught um seems like you like Tensaw like I do. Nice post


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

where is the place your talking about? i'd love to get into some fresh water fishing (i REALLY miss crappy) and tear em up some. nice pics!!!!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

lil fisherman:

Cliffs Landing is west of Bay Minette off St Hy 225 on the Tensaw River which is off the Mobile River. Not hard to find. State launch--plenty of parking and very good fishing. BT66


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

BT66... i fish cliff's about 35+ years ago...the ships were parked in the fish at that time...how is the grass in creeks and lake today. can you get to the banks without having to work getting across the grass.

thanks...jim


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Blurjay:

Not many of us remember the "Goast Fleet" that was anchored below the R R Crossing if in fact that is what you are refering to. Then you may be refering to the Boat Houses and short dockswith boats tied to them that were a part of Cliffs Landing years ago.---but its all changed now--no longer do you have to drive down the face of the river bank to launch and have limited parking---cliffs is one of the best state launches anywhere. As for fishing its very good---and right now its even better. Right now grass is not a problem. BT66


----------

